# Sticky  HD DVD Software



## Mike Lang


*"Sticky" Threads for the "HD DVD Software" forum:*
 NEW OFFICIAL - Special buys, Discounts and deals thread. All Deals Go here! 
 Complete list of HD DVD titles (exclusives in Red) 
 Imports: HD-DVD Import Releases and Guide 
 The official AVS Guide to HD DVD Authoring. 
 Unofficial HD DVD Audio and Video Specifications Thread 
 Moderator request: Please read BEFORE you Post !


----------

